

Leap second insertion causes futex to repeatedly timeout - bdb
https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/6/30/122

======
dfc
LKML is responding very slowly if at all. Try:

[http://marc.info/?l=linux-
kernel&m=134110453128431&w...](http://marc.info/?l=linux-
kernel&m=134110453128431&w=2)

Another thread to watch:

"[PATCH -stable] ntp: Correct TAI offset during leap second"

[http://marc.info/?l=linux-
kernel&m=134110635328824&w...](http://marc.info/?l=linux-
kernel&m=134110635328824&w=2)

------
rlpb
Thanks. Firefox had been using lots of CPU on my laptop for no apparent
reason, even after a restart. The workaround in the thread of running date -s
"`date`" worked for me, and instantly fixed the problem.

